# Women and porn



## K_Winston (Feb 4, 2011)

Question for the ladies. 

I have read that many women will view and even masturbate to lesbian porno, however not consider themselves gay. I understand this. Lets face it, the good lord spent a lot more time making the female body than he did the mans. She only watches lesbian porn, when I'm not there. Don't ask me how I know, I just do. We have an average sex life, once or twice per month. From what I am reading this is average but not by my standards. She seems interested. I'm just a little confused on this subject.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I would think your wife is "Bi". 

I am completely straight. I enjoy some soft core porn but I have zero interest in seeing 2 women at all, I fast forward every scene if any is there. I only get aroused by seeing a man & a woman or just a man. 

Once or twice a month is a very low amuont of sex between a married couple, not average, even once a week is little. I bet you would have more if she was not getting off to the porn. 

I have a female friend who is BI, I never knew it or suspected, she opened up & shared it with me one day. She never had an experience with a woman but enjoys watching 2 together and is tempted to be with one- if the opportunity ever presented itself - SHe has been married, has a couple kids, still dates men, so far she has held this desire back in her life.


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

Once or twice a month is very weak, I could see if you were 68yrs old but I have a feeling I'd still be hitting it more than 2 times a month @ that age. If her fantasy is another woman, go down there and eat as often as you can, be her lesbian lover, find toys that give her pleasure and you as well.
Mouse


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Face it, with all it's curves and lines, the woman's body is just nicer to look at. Can't say exactly what it is about woman on woman, but it's a turn to WATCH!!!!! HAHAH Made the mistake in my youth of seeing if it translated to experience... it didn't LMAO

I have seen gay porn and there is no turn on, no turn on for 2 m 1 w either. Usuaully I end up giggling over saks smacking... it's funny HAHA 

OH And lesbian porn is the ONE place you are guaranteed to see a woman's needs attended to so THAT is a turn on too... hard to find anywhere else  Think about it that way... men get to see men get off in porn all the time... little harder when you are looking to see a woman's needs be the center of things 

It by no means even hints that I am gay or bi.. I can tell you with absolute certainty that I am neither (tried it, not for me  )


----------



## Mustang! (Jan 17, 2011)

My wife likes watching girl on girl porn too. I know she isn’t a lesbian but she might be a little curious. It doesn’t mean she has any intent on acting on those curiosities (even though I would love it!!!). She just enjoys watching it and fantasizing about it. 

I love it cause sometimes she'll want to have sex while we have a girl on girl porn on and its a huge turn on that shes into it. She watches it alone sometimes when she maturbates too. I know cause it was in the browser history of her iphone. I asked her about it and she was shy at first but then she addmitted that she is a little attracted to woman, but its nothing more than a curiosity.


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

I like lesbian porn and consider myself bi-curious. It's about the fantasy I don't have feelings for other women in real life. 

If you believe the thing where people are on a sliding scale maybe your wife slides a little toward women but she chose you so I doubt she wants a woman lover. Why don't you ask her? Could lead to some hot sex that will make you feel more confidant and closer to her *winks*


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Im a straight female and lesbian porn does nothing for me. There has to be a man involved to get me turned on.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I like gay porn - sorry, but it turns me on, always has.

Turns me on more than lesbian porn - but, I'm sort of bi-curious myself so I wouldn't turn away from it if it was offered, but I prefer gay porn.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> I like gay porn - sorry, but it turns me on, always has.
> 
> Turns me on more than lesbian porn - but, I'm sort of bi-curious myself so I wouldn't turn away from it if it was offered, but I prefer gay porn.



REALLY? wow, gay porn just makes me giggle HAHA Man parts feel better than they look to me HAAAAAA


----------

